
Finland basic income trial left people 'happier but jobless' - benj111
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-47169549
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19114834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19114834).

------
Svoka
Awful title, suggesting UBI prevented people from finding jobs. Article
clearly states that it didn’t: people in treatment group are as likely to get
job as those in control group.

